# Diet/Weight Concerns



## Sol and Huck (8 mo ago)

Hello!

I'm trying to get my oldest vizsla, Sol, looking a little more healthy. Sol is showing a bit more rib and hip bone than I would like. He's currently being fed 4 cups of Taste of the Wild High Prairie food daily (3x servings of 1 1/3 cup). The problem is I think feeding him a cup extra each day is just making his poop soft after his normal healthy poop, it doesn't seem like he's putting on any extra weight as I had hoped. I've upped his food intake by a full cup (from 3 cups a day). I looked at his food ratios and they seemed pretty good. I've heard some ideas such as switch to a grain diet, switch food brands, or add extra fiber to his diet (pumpkin etc.). Would love to learn more and get more opinions on what I could be doing better! I've got another vizsla puppy now and want to also set the little guy up for success.

Food stats
Crude protein: 32%
Crude fat: 18%
Fiber: 4%
Moisture: 10%


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How old is Sol?
Seniors can lose some of their muscle mass. It makes them look a little skinny. Definitely have your vet do a senior work up.


----------



## Sol and Huck (8 mo ago)

Sol is just over a year old


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sol and Huck said:


> Sol is just over a year old


Not sure why I was thinking you were talking about a older dog. Pups go through stages where they grow taller, before they fill out. If he’s just went through one of these stages, I wouldn’t really worry about it unless you put him on a scale and he’s lost weight.


----------

